# how to keep cat in kitchen



## deetu (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all,
This will test your innovativness. My son is moving into an apartment and wants to lock the cat in the kitchen when no one is home. The area is too small to put a regular door on. (I had suggested a screen door but there is no place for the door to stay opened) They looked into accordion doors but haven't found any with bottoms and believe the cat will push his way under. We want to do something that will make it possible to get their security back when they leave.
Soooo, any suggestions? They don't want to cage the cat so please don't suggest that.
Thanks


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Leash?


----------



## Rivethead (Dec 26, 2008)

Taxidermy popped into my mind.... right after you leash it and it hangs itself over a kitchen table chair...

I'm so sorry - just could not resist..:jester:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

How about a retractable screen door like you see on patio slider doors? That would be compact and wouldn't use as much space in the doorway as accordian doors.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

How about a bi-fold closet style door?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> We want to do something that will make it possible to get their security back when they leave.
> Soooo, any suggestions? They don't want to cage the cat so please don't suggest that.


Ayuh,....

I'd say you're lookin' for a *Miracle*....

Unless it's Caged,... You can pretty much Forget about your Deposit... period....


----------



## Tom Fraser (Jan 3, 2009)

How about a pocket door. It slides right inside an exsisting wall so you do not have it in the way when it's open.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Staples


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

deetu -

How in the world do you expect to have a cat(s) and contain them only to the kitchen 24x7.

It does not work since you are just dealing with a bigger cage that you have to manage when you are occupying the space you are renting and need access.

Make sure you have very clean litter boxes in the kitchen or bathroom. Create some areas that are attactive and comfortable to the cats to localize their time when you are not there.

For the past 20 years I have had black cats and had a lease that specified being able to pass a UV scan when we left and we always got our deposit back.

for the last 10 years, we had our own apartment and then a home with two 15# long haired black cats and never had a problem. Siames can be more of a problem. These two are no problem except we need to have a good vacuum because of black hair on light carpeting. They have two litter boxes cleaned daily (2 minutes), dry food 24x7 and a small bit of wet food in the AM & PM as a reward. They only problem might happen when we allow a neighbors cat or dog in, but that is very rare and controlable. Make sure you have the right food to prevent hairballs in long haired cats.

By the way - I am slightly allergic to cat hair and have not been to a hospital for 8 years and that was from new carpet/moving dust and the cats make occasional visits to the bed at night until they get too close and then get booted out.


----------



## This old houser (Jan 4, 2009)

*cat in kitchen*

Knowing cats as I do, if you do not want to place the cat in a large carrier and the cat is not declawed, there is very little you can do to curtail the cat's escape unless there is a solid barrier. Perhaps you would consider putting the cat in a bathroom rather than the kitchen. You'll probably have to touch up the woodwork of the bathroom door from claw marks at some point, but it is your best bet.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Have you tried sitting down with the cat and explaining to him why it's necessary to stay in the kitchen while you are gone? That should do the trick. :laughing:

How about putting a tall bookcase against the wall next to the kitchen door, maybe with rollers, furniture glides, or felt under it, depending on the type of flooring you have. Before you leave for work, roll the bookcase in front of the door to block the cat in. You won't have any nail or screw holes to repair when you move out, and if you get to the point where you can trust your cat to be in the other rooms while you're gone, you won't have wasted any money on a door.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.safehomeproducts.com/shp2/es/scat-mat.aspx


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

The problem here really is the cat will be running the apartment and has figured out how to have your son pay for it. The cat is king and he knows it. Your son is his servant. He merely delivers food and holds the door for the cat. The cat knows that he can provide his own food should the need arise but life is goo so why hunt? He is a wanderer and explorer by nature and he is independent. You will only annoy him if you try to restrain him. If he decides to stay in the kitchen because he likes it, he will let you know.

Excellent comment on food relating to hair balls though. I am certain diet effects dander as well.
Get a good vacuum and use it often, including in ventilation. Avoid carpeting. Wash the cats blankets, bed. It's all about maintaining the cat hair frequently. I have dander allergies and visit a friend who has a cat and have no isssues as the house is hardwood with leather furnature and vacuumed often.
Taxidermy while more lasting is likely more expensive than the damage deposit.

I would rather live with an moody wife than an moody cat.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

What exactly are your concerns. Your concerns will be the same whether you are home or not, only by being there, you actually see the cat do something you would rather he didn't do. Using the furniture or door trim as a scratching post?, even when you are there, damage is done time you run or holler. Here, three cats and two dogs have the run of the place, yes you need to do repairs and clean-up but that is our choice. I understand rent vs. own but the cat or dog sure doesn't understand or care. As for the cage, probably your best option, just get a big one.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

keep the cats nails cut tight and let it roam,but the kitchen will be a good place for the bedding and litter box and food.if it is sunny they will just hang where the sun is....and they love those big front picture windows watching the world go by.this 2 month old gal roamed all over the place but always used the litter box and slept with the bros







...you lookin at me!got it hang a fish on the ceiling fan in the kitchen and run it on low speed.


----------



## deetu (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, you guys had me laughing.

My son is moving in with his girlfriend and it's her cat. She keeps it in her bedroom now so it is used to being confined in one room (the second cat that caused problems is not coming with them) A room smaller then the kitchen. 

Yes, son is allergic to cats so it has to stay out of the bedroom.
(He might like the taxidermy idea but I don't think she would go for it)

Pocket door won't work, no wall for it to fold into. Kitchen cabinets and sink... expense in rented apartment.

The kitchen doesn't have a door, can't fit a door when opened, that was why we were looking for an accordian door with a bottom tract. 

See, told you I would have you all thinking... not the answers I expected but... keep them coming.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

There is a 'doggie daycare' business near here, maybe your son could look for a 'kitty daycare' near him. 

or

Get a big, mean dog and keep it on a leash that's not quite long enough to reach the kitchen. :whistling2:


----------



## justariot (Dec 27, 2008)

Why cant the cat be crated while they are out? Please dont tell me they think its cruel! If that is the reason they need to grow up. Also if you son is allergic maybe he should look into allergy medication.

1 more thing, crazy glue is a viable option. :thumbup:


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I am allergic to cats also. I go to my daughters for spans of time,,,and I dont have a problem there. Maybe dander isnt an issue. I have never heard you can feed a cat not to throw dander. IF the cat is inside 24/7 I dont think allergies are same as outside. Does the cat bother his allergies when he is in that bedroom now?? Benadryll or lotradin(sp)which is active ingredient of Claritin helps me survive every day.

ALL inside only cats should be declawed,period Right along with spaying and neutering

NOW saying all that,,,if your son STILL has allergic issues after taking ALL possible precautions,,,and the lady loves her cat more than her boyfriend,,,he has the WRONG girlfriend. I would think she may WANT to find a new home for the cat,at least for a while,,,in an attempt to make her significant other more comfy!! People who think pets are better than people,,,I dont understand

I cant see how keeping the cat in the kitchen is of any advantage,,but I CAN see how keeping it out of the bedroom helps. I can see this cat zipping out any door while your going other way. A folding door of any style would be unhandy to me,,,but maybe I VISIT the kitchen TOO much!!!


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

The bathroom is the best idea! I remember my aunts cat used the toilet rather than a litter box! Train the cat to do the same and you will have it made!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

How wide is the doorway to this kitchen?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

How wide is the cat?


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Okay, send me the cat, I'll get you a hamster or something. Cats are pretty free spirited. Whats the point keeping it in one room. As for keeping the cat out of the bedroom, I have at least one that will claw that door down to get in if thats what he wants. I'm not one for having declawing done, and as for animals over people, please don't even ask my wife to vote, I like it here.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

My cats have learned to turn on the hall light if we sleep late, and they open the shower doors too!


----------



## deetu (Dec 23, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> How wide is the doorway to this kitchen?


Normal door size, about 2 1/2 feet but at an angle, not straight.


----------



## deetu (Dec 23, 2008)

Allergy is not really the main issue they are worried about, it's clawing and chewing. She believes that it was the other cat that did the clawing but my son has seen this one also claw. This cat also likes to chew black straps... spagetti straps, usually black ones.

When she adopted it, she signed a paper stating that she could not have it declawed.


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is a fun and entertaining idea; get one of those wireless electric pet fences that use a shock collar and line the doorway with the wire you would normally bury in the yard. At first an untrained animal can run right threw it with a yelp but after a while it will learn, the collar can be adjusted for very mild shocks. Then you don't have to worry about moving a barrier for easement and only need to turn on the wire when you leave.

A year ago I installed a real wired electric fence around an acre of my backyard to contain my pit bull, he touched it twice the first day, sounded like he was being raped by wild dingos, I very seldom turn it on any more because he gives it a wide berth. I had to know what the animal was in for so to be fair I also touched it, of course that was after having a few adult beverages (rubber shoes too) I won't go near it again either. I don't abide by animal torture even if it is a cat and would not use it if thought otherwise.


----------



## justariot (Dec 27, 2008)

Why wont they crate the cat? Is it too mean? People always say its cruel to crate an animal, yet when the dog or cat is consistantly bad when left alone they wind up getting rid of it. Then it sits in the pound for 2 weeks till its killed! So whats cruel, crate it or kill it!
Just like these dopes who get rid of pets because of the "new baby". As if the cat or dog are going to plot to kill the child or something.

Stop this debate and buy a crate.

dave


----------



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

just put a harness on the cat and hook it up to a leash.. or get an invisible fence and install it around the perimeter of the kitchen.

we just put a door on the kitchen.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Duct tape.

It fixes everything.


----------



## deetu (Dec 23, 2008)

Someone had suggested a scat mat that is like the electric fence in a way but he could jump over it. 
I didn't think they made it but they do make shock collars for cats. But he wouldn't want to walk through the doorway to go into the livingroom when they are home.
Well, I think I finally talked them into getting a cage.
http://www.petedge.com/ProSelect-Standard-Foldable-Cat-Cages-ZW334.pro
If they put it in front of the kitchen window, he can have a ledge to watch out of, put the litter box in the bottom and a comfy bed in there, he can feel comfortable going in on his own. They can leave the door open when they are home and watching him. 
They just have to measure to see if it will fit.

Thanks for all your fun replies :laughing:

Okay, they changed that and are now thinking of putting the accordion door on the livingroom doorway, giving more room for it to be open. I suggested putting a 4x4 on the ground temporarily so he will see he cannot get under it by pushing on the bottom. It would be a less expensive solution.


----------



## losttool (Dec 2, 2008)

Put a piece of cardboard 2 foot tall across the doorway. Cats won't jump where they can't see what they are going to land on.:yes:


----------



## cfordnj (Jan 8, 2009)

What about a mesh screen or vinyl panel attached to the door frame by velcro strips. They make these below, but I'm thinking a home-fashioned one could roll up against the side of the door jamb and solve your space issue.

Otherwise the accordion doors are a stellar idea.


http://www.stacksandstacks.com/instant-screen-door-mounts-with-velcro/627/5863/

Hope this helps


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow 5 days and still talking about the cat? More famous than George W...
The cat probably hasn't even told his cat friends he's moving yet. 5 days...why not just convert him to a screen saver?
I think you should call the CAT WHISPERER

On the dander issue, not sure if it's age but my allergies only showed up with my wife's Persian when I met her in my 20's. We had cats continually until I was 13, no long hairs, no issues.Fed them Doctor Ballard's canned food.
I have done service calls for years and had either no reaction or instant reaction in different homes with cats. I generally carry a mask and some pills. Flooring, furniture material and furnace filter play a big role. When I see hair balls and dust bunnies I know I'm in trouble.
I am talking walk into the foyer and bang, itchy eyes.....I am convinced that diet, I'm guessing maybe with enough fish oil, etc. will reduce dander. Remember some humans have dandruff and flakey dry skin. Cats can't be that different.
When I was a kid a Baltimore Oriole hit our window and broke it's neck. It was so beautiful and rare in our area that my dad decided to have it mounted and it sat on our mantel for years. One day we came home and bang...... the cat had gone postal. Bye Bye Birdie!
I don't know what the damn bird said but cats are unpredictable.......... and this mantel was about 6' high.
In your efforts to outwit the cat you will discover why the ancient Egyptions held them in high esteem. Best of Luck with your devices!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## deetu (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, they moved into the new apartment today and the cat immediately hid behind the refrigerator. Pulled him out and a little while later he was back behind it. Pulled him out again and blocked it so he cannot get there. 
Gave him a bath.  ??? (Don't ask me, I was just dropping furniture off) And he hasn't let the bathroom since then. Just laying in his little bed.

They were going to see how he did but I reminded them that if he damages the couch, that's it so it is better to keep him out just in case. They were going to Lowes to get an accordion door.

cfordnj, that is a really cool door but they have such little space that they wouldn't be able to open the door or take it off to store it.


----------



## justariot (Dec 27, 2008)

Deetu they are missing a simple solution. BUY A CRATE!!!!!

Its not cruel or mean or too harsh its compassionate to keep the cat and the homeowners both happy with each other.


----------



## Melissa1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I say get a crate for a large dog.

I have to keep my cat confined to the basement during the night and I use baby gates that are tension operated. I have 2 and I stack them one on top of another in the door frame, makes for a 5-6 foot blockade.

You can get these tension baby gates at Walmart. Cheap and will put no marks on the wall.


----------



## deetu (Dec 23, 2008)

Yea, the crate would work but it is a really, really small apartment, with large radiators taking up alot of room. They really didn't have a place for a cage.
They bought an accordion door and put it on the LIVINGROOM door and it not only fit perfect, it matched the woodwork so you cannot even notice it. They had to cut it to fit so it is nice and tight, not easy for anything to get under.
Thank you for all your answers. :laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey deetu, even though the problem is solved, can we keep making suggestions? This thread has been fun to read. Are they getting a dog any time soon? :laughing:


----------



## deetu (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, they want to move in the fish tank. That should be interesting for the cat.:boat:


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

You are in luck . I just read today that someone in Washington has begun a new program called _*KITTENGARTEN*_!!!!!!!Sign up now before the wait list gets too long.:jester:


----------



## deetu (Dec 23, 2008)

And the saga continues...
The livingroom is safe but because the cat isn't contained in the kitchen, it has been scratching and crying at their bedroom door every night.

I suggested he have a water bottle and squirt it when it crys. That worked for me when my barn cat started meooooowwwwing under my bedroom window at 6 in the mornings. (But I would throw a cup of water at him)

He said he throws his slipper at the door and it scares it away for a while.

Another thing he can do is put a plastic carpet runner with the spikes sticking up in front of the door but they'll have to remember it's there if they need to make a midnight potty run.


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

I really hate to bring up the race card with MLK day coming up next week, but I will:
It is a known and irrefutable fact that Asians as a group have a higher IQ then Americans ... period.
Also because of their natural propensity for a higher order of thinking - Asia has no problems with cats.

In Asia the Asians own the cats, in the USA the cats own the ID ten Ts, there is a correct use for peanut oil.

The Ides of January speak


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It may not have anything to do with the intelligence of the race of people. Maybe the cats there :chinese: learn to respect their owners for fear of ending up on the dinner table :chef:. Here in the U.S. people go to jail for saying boo to an animal. They don't have to do what we expect of them, and there's nothing we can do about it :no:. Anyway, cats are great. I have two of them and so far they don't seem to mind me living here, especially when they have me trained to know what they want and when. :whistling2:

I believe that cats can be trained, but the smart ones won't go along with it for fear that we might train them to clean their own  cat pan.


----------



## Cat1973 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ive owned a lot of cats in my time, and I have found that if he paid a pet security, he can kiss it good bye. all they have to say is they could "smell cat" and that is enough grounds for them to keep the deposit no matter if the cat stayed in one place or not. I agree with Biggles though.


----------



## deetu (Dec 23, 2008)

The cat post is back.

Well, the cat ripped through the accordion door. My son said that the door is ruined, having about two feet pulled off the wall. He couldn't figure out how the cat kept getting in the livingroom. He was going to try to duct tape it but he said it is ruined.
And to make it worse, the cat clawed the new couch within the first four hours of it's delivery... in front of my son.


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

You should post a picture of what the door frame looks like, might give more ideas - they could always use a child's safety gate for the bottom part the cat ripped off then trim the door.

The difference between your son and me is that I have a big backyard and a shovel.


----------



## deetu (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, what a great idea!! And those baby gates are cheap in Walmart. Thanks

My son would love to get rid of the cat, but he loves his girlfriend even more.


----------



## Jack of most (Jan 21, 2009)

I am very partial to cats and have ALWAYS had one or more around. The only times I've had problems is when they want in or out of a room with a latched door. They clawed the hell out of the carpet. We just leave the doors shut but unlatched. They have learned how to open doors themselves if they want in or out of a room. Gary, one of my current furry friends, likes the hall closet with bifold doors. He can open it from a fully closed position. Just wish he would close it when he's done. Tom just yells at the doors or follows Gary, he's figured out push but not pull. Everyone has good advise but forgot to mention *a scratch post* or something like it. Haven't figured out posting pics yet but here's a link that is animal related.
He's a cat and will get over the gate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ7J7UjsRqg&eurl


----------



## Timberwright (Jan 24, 2009)

:noeetu, the problem is the cat doesn't have a hobby to occupy it's time. The correct answer is put the cat in the bathroom and....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WofFb_eOxxA


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WofFb_eOxxA


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WofFb_eOxxAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WofFb_eOxxA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WofFb_eOxxAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WofFb_eOxxA
That is very cute Timberwright. I guess they have the toilet with the optional 'instant replay' lever. I wonder if the family thought it was so funny when they got their water bill.

before the water bill came.....:laughing::laughing:
after opening the water bill...............:furious:.....

Next trick: Let's teach him to turn on all the light switches.


----------



## Timberwright (Jan 24, 2009)

beer_geek said:


> Duct tape.
> 
> It fixes everything.


Since the cat is interrupting the.....sleeping, beer_geek's suggestion of duct tape is a good one. Allow me illustrate...


----------



## deetu (Dec 23, 2008)

Jack of most said:


> Everyone has good advise but forgot to mention *a scratch post* or something like it. Haven't figured out posting pics yet but here's a link that is animal related.
> He's a cat and will get over the gate.


They have a very large scratching post, resting bench next to the couch. The girlfriend believed that if it was there, he would leave the couch alone. I think to him it was just something else that was his. 

The gate idea was to put the gate in front of the damaged accordion door so he couldn't get threw where he broke it open or damage it further, not have a baby gate by itself. That would be no deterrant for a cat at all.

Unfortunately, because of the placement of the accordion door, a gate cannot fit in front. I'll be lending him a gate if he comes home today to see if it could work.
Humm... I'll also suggest putting the scratching post back in the kitchen so it's not near the couch.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It seems like they've tried almost everything that could possibly work for them. Maybe they just need to admit that the cat owns the place (and the new big scratching post they bought for him that's in the shape of and smells like a new couch) and they should just get another apartment. The cat can have the one they all share now and and your son and his 'the-cat-is-more-important-than-life-itself girlfriend' can live in the other apt. But of course the cat would allow them to stop over to visit and feed the little sweetheart twice a day. :wink: 

Oh, here's an idea: Tell your son and his 'we-might-both-have-to-get-a-second-job-to-pay-for-this-damn-cat girlfriend' to buy a half-dozen mice or rats at the pet shop every day and set them free in their apartment (the apt. the cat shares with them now) before they leave for work the next morning. The cat will love it. Maybe then he'll be too busy chasing his little buddies to ruin things and when they go to bed at night he'll be tired-out and let them get some sleep. It's just an idea. Not a good idea, but still an idea.:yes:


----------

